# MHRA Race



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

WISCRS is pleased to announce on 4/9/11 we will be holding a MHRA race. Doors open at 8 am - lunch at noon - racing starts at 1 pm.

Classes to be raced:
Oval - T-Jet Dirt Late Model & P-Cup NASCAR
Road Course - Super G+ Indy Car & G-Jet

For directions or rules go to www.glueside.com/wiscrs

If you have questions please call the track or e-mail me.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

If anyone is interested in coming - please let me know so I can start planning lunch.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

2 weeks out


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Little over a week to go before the race.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Race is now just 3 days away. If anyone is still interested in coming in let me know - we have 15 signed up now and can always use more.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Let's race boys!!!


----------

